# Breeding Pair Spawn Without Me Knowing?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, so tonight, I was busy while my breeding pair were in there tank (the female still in her cup). When I came back home, I found that the female had freakin' jumped out of her cup into the tank!!! I'm not sure if they spawned yet, but I do notice that the male is a little "plumper", and the female looks tired, but the thing is, nobody's nipping at anybody!!! If these are signs that they have spawned, please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

are they bettas because you never actually mentioned what they were lol. and i have no idea what they should look like if they are bettas.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, they are bettas, that's why I mentioned it on the *betta* forum, lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

DTetras2 said:


> Ya, they are bettas, that's why I mentioned it on the *betta* forum, lol


oh haha i never even check what category things are under i always just click new posts.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

It's possible, but from what I understand, after they spawn, the male will always be around the bubblenest, guarding and watching for falling eggs. If you suspect that they did, keep a close eye on them, as I hear that males get much more aggressive after spawning.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, they haven't spawned. The female isn't yet ripped to shreds, so he isn't finished with her.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, they haven't spawned.
The female hasn't been ripped to shreds yet, so that means the male isn't finished with her.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

In the bubble nest is there white dots in with the bubbles? If so that would be the eggs. If not separate them for a day or two to let them rebuild up strength... put her back in the cup thing and put something on top of it... I use a net and hair tie to hold the net on. Leave them like this for a few days untill she is eggy... AND showing the vertical? breeding stripes. She also be swimming with her head lower when he comes near the cup, this is a sign she is ready to breed.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

you may not see the vertical lines as your fish are lighter coloured. Watch for her to get eggy and for her to swim with her head lower then her tail.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

what do you mean the male is plumper?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

They havn't spawned yet, I'm going to try again in about 2 weeks. The female still has eggs so can she have eggs in her for that long?


----------

